# كومبيوتر السيارة و ميكانيكيات مهمة



## احسان الشبل (21 يوليو 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...سيارة-(العقل)-و-ميكانيكيات-مهمة#ixzz21Cxawlqb

السلام عليكم يا عمالقة الميكانا اقدم بين ايديكم كتاب يشرح مكونات وعمل العقل الالكتروني للسيارة وكذالك اهم اعطاله وامكانية تلافيها
ويشرح اهم الحساسات في المحرك التي يعتمد عليها العقل الالكتروني (الكومبيوتر) وكذلك يتطرق لاهم النقاط الميكانيكية الواجب مراعاتها.
الرابط:
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/10702

اسأل الله ان ينفعكم
واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا الملف الكثير المعلومات ، وننتظر المزيد دائما ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احسان الشبل (21 يوليو 2012)

شكرااا استاذ عاطف


عاطف مخلوف قال:


> بارك الله فيك علي هذا الملف الكثير المعلومات ، وننتظر المزيد دائما ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_srs (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## black88star (24 يوليو 2012)

مشكوور يديك الف عافبة 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## bader_m (25 يوليو 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية 
مشكور 

صوما مقبولا ان شاء الله


----------



## احسان الشبل (25 يوليو 2012)

شكرااا على مروركم احبتي و انشاءالله صياما مقبولا ودعاءا مستجابا وحوائجا مقضية​


----------



## عبدالله المحجوب (28 يوليو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (31 يوليو 2012)

تسلم الايادي اخي احسان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 يوليو 2012)

جاري تحميل الملف اخي ومعاينته ,,بارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع والطيب
وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 يوليو 2012)

اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ,,نرجو مراجعة المشكلة والتاكد من الرابط


----------



## احسان الشبل (7 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا والف شكر على مروركم الكريم ونسأل الله ان يوفقنا معكم*​


----------



## احسان الشبل (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
اليك الرابط: 
كومبيوتر السيارة(العقل) وميكانيكيات مهمة


ابو ربحي قال:


> اخي الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ,,نرجو مراجعة المشكلة والتاكد من الرابط


----------



## تقى روحى (23 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك لك لانك محترم والرابط االى موجود فيه المطلوب مش بيدخلنا فىاى حجه واسلام زى ناس تانية وشكرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (25 مايو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## bassam1983 (27 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## mesbah100 (30 مايو 2013)

اسأل الله ان ينفعكم
واسألكم الدعاء


----------



## mehdi_auto (26 أبريل 2014)

كتاب قيم بارك الله فيكعلي هدا العمل


----------



## وادي الصدر (1 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يعطيك العافيه ,,تسلم يالغالي


----------



## وادي الصدر (1 سبتمبر 2014)

الله يعطيك العافيه ,,تسلم يالغالي،،هذا الشبل من ذاك الاسد


----------



## ابوحذيفة1978 (6 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل


----------



## سامر حلاق (8 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور بارك الله مجهودك


----------



## محمد الصلوي 2015 (6 يناير 2015)

حلو جدااااااااااااا واشكرك على ذالك


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed amma (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفي سليمان الزوي (7 مارس 2015)

مشكور ياطيب ع المعلومات


----------



## alith (26 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ram87 (2 أبريل 2015)

شكراً شكراً


----------



## مصطفي سليمان الزوي (10 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## GOSEF (19 مايو 2015)

شكراااااا يا اخي


----------



## bader_m (20 مايو 2015)

كتاب قيم و مفيد 

الف شكر لك


----------



## ولد شبوة (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ahmedelshref5 (10 نوفمبر 2015)

اللف شكر


----------



## حمدكوم (17 نوفمبر 2015)

احسنت وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jalsoodany (25 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا ... جزيلاً


----------



## descovery_2000 (26 نوفمبر 2015)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## حمدكوم (7 ديسمبر 2015)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب المفيد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المعلومات القيمة
بارك الله فيك


----------

